# what bloodline is mine?



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

unfortionaly i do not have rocky's paper work, i posted a simular question about this already, but i want to get a few more suggestions on what bloodline my dog is... bully_boy_joe commented "Without the registry papers I would say that more than likely he has some RE and amstaff blood in him".
what do u guys think? i would appriciate any honest answer. thanks

about 4 weeks old:








2 and a half months :








3months and a week:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We can speculate all day, you will never know what bloodline your dogs is without a pedigree or even if it is a purebred dog. sorry....

if I had to guess I would say Am bully based on his size at 3 months but bloodline is impossible to tell. RE is most common but again with out a pedigree no way to tell.


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

thats all i asked for just an opinion or a guess on what you think he is. thank u


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> We can speculate all day, you will never know what bloodline your dogs is without a pedigree or even if it is a purebred dog. sorry....
> 
> if I had to guess I would say Am bully based on his size at 3 months but bloodline is impossible to tell. RE is most common but again with out a pedigree no way to tell.


Yes pk all I was doing was speculating. I just took a wild guess based on the dogs features. But IMO paperwork couldnt make this dog anymore of an ambully. Its clear that he? she is bully, but as for the lines that has to remain undefined. Although there are only a few.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Yes pk all I was doing was speculating. I just took a wild guess based on the dogs features. But IMO paperwork couldn't make this dog anymore of an ambully. Its clear that he? she is bully, but as for the lines that has to remain undefined. Although there are only a few.


Yup totally agree


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks guys i appricate it


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

looks a liltle like my dog as a pup


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute pup.



> Although there are only a few.


 Actually that is not true, many AmStaff Lines and some APBT lines carry blue genes. As for Bully lines well since they are suppised to be a mix of AmStaff and APBT your pup could be any number or lines and or even a mix.



> I just took a wild guess based on the dogs features.


 unless dogs are line bred and the breeders are really into preserving specific features which BYBs are not that really isn't even an option. Just my opinion.

There is no way to even guess. So you can't say he is more than likely one or the other of any particular line. I knwo sometimes it is fun to try and guess, but it really doesn't help, LOL

I'd say just love and enjoy him and don't worry about what you can't get real answers too.

Post more picts of the cutie when you have time.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

CUTE PUP no matter what its blood is.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Very cute pup.
> 
> Actually that is not true, many AmStaff Lines and some APBT lines carry blue genes. As for Bully lines well since they are suppised to be a mix of AmStaff and APBT your pup could be any number or lines and or even a mix.
> 
> ...


Well he sure is not a german shepherd:hammer:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

.....................


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

id say blue backer/moosalini


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, this is an easy one. With all the LOOKING at bullies I do, the first thing that comes to mind is Gotty/RE, more Gotty. Every Gotty line dog in my area looks exactly like that, but it's got a R/E puppy chest for sure. These two lines are so common that they are easily recognized. BUT, no point in guessing cause you're never gonna know for sure.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i made the last one up. lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hardy-f***ing-harhar! I thought that last one sounded funny! Jerk! Laughing inside!


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

i googled it


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys, well i finally got ahold of the parents owner of my pup, asked him about the bloodline and said the mom is bully and dad is RZ, GOTTIE. but i asked for the paperwork and said he said he will get back to me. 


i hope he aint BS me  hopefully he does have'em


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sorry i was just trying to make me laugh and now it worked. lol sorry it was at your expence.


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

haha no worries got a kick out of it, cant believe i actually googled it


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I am no expert but like alot of people here, It looks like an Amblly to me.

No papers, no bloodline. Sorry to dissapoint you.


----------

